# Aurora White tail Deer



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well here another Aurora white tail deer and no its not mine to keep:dude:.But built and painted this up for David aka Wresman on the Aurora board so he can add it to the other wildlife series kits he has in his collection:thumbsup:.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! That looks great! Very nice job on the colors, it really looks alive!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Another sterling job Dan. The pelt came out especially nice.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The antlers colors really look real- great job!
Steve


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

That's looks great Hey I just bought one on e-bay for $35.00 In sealed box.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tonyray said:


> That's looks great Hey I just bought one on e-bay for $35.00 In sealed box.


Thanks for the compliments guys and sealed in the box for 35.00 bucks thats a steal.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Being an animal lover, I have to tell you, that is really wonderful work. Hard to belive it's an Aurora kit. You've really brought life to the details. I'm sure it will be a very proud addition to his collection (here's hoping he compensated you accordingly!).


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Really a nice job!

I tend to forget just what a wide range of kits Aurora use to produce.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is very, very nice! Well done!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Now that is simply beautiful!! Very nice work!!

Wayne


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautifully done Wolfman, very natural looking. Excellent colors on the base and squirrel as well. Perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Ma, git yer scatter gun! There's an 8 pointer in the yard!

Beautifully done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful work as usual Dan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
As you know I love the wildlife series and the paint you've done really makes me want to add this one to my collection!

Chris.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Way cool, great job!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the compliments on the Buildup that did for David and now looking forward to getting in his Aurora MOM Creature to paintup for him:dude:.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

flyingfrets said:


> I'm sure it will be a very proud addition to his collection (here's hoping he compensated you accordingly!).


Yap he saw the pics that shot to him and he is very happy with the buildup.As for payment and IMOP if someone is happy with a buildup of mine that they get in the mail from me.Then that is payment enough and also do it for the love of the Hobby:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

We don't get to many whiite tail deer around here more mule deer but I do get them in my yard from time to time.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Beautiful work on the kit, Wolfman, and great photos, Tonyray. I love this place sometimes!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Bring me my rifle,Boys! We got us a 10 pointer....YEEEEHAH!
lOOKS GREAT!!!! Nice job as always wolfie!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dan,
Nice job getting the colors right on a tough kit to get the colors right on. The shading on the belly and around the antlers is TOP NOTCH! Even the detail on the face looks real good! I hunt white-tail deer on occassion (u-oh... here come the animal activists) and this looks really good to me!

MMM


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

"Tastes like chik'n"


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That is awesome man! I hate to say it but it may be your best work!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again all for the compliments on the Deer here and Tonyray thanks for posting those pics of the deers you took:thumbsup:.They are really nice pics of them and up by me in Alpine area they run across all over the place with their young.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That has always been my favorite Aurora wildlife kit, and you definitely brought it to life! Superb work, Dan! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice Job Wolfie:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Most of the deer around me just have this boring gray color. 

Superb work, Dan! Love the colors. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a really great model, you really captured the look. I will have to send this to a friend of mine who is a traditional bow hunter, I'm sure he would enjoy it also.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the compliments


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys and sealed in the box for 35.00 bucks thats a steal.:thumbsup:


Hey WOLFMAN What's up !!!!!!!!!! great paint job on the deer looks life like and at a great price too im not into the wildlife series but i was looking for some other kits on ebay and found this thought i might share it and maybe someone could use it for their collection again awesome work !!

Robert 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1972-AU...in_0?hash=item4399456048&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Rob


----------

